# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  kerkoj nje drenicak..

## _MALSORI_

shume kohe me pare kur jetoja ne fribourg te zvicrres kam njohur nje djale nga drenica..quhej Asllan..mbiemrin nuk ja di..ishte i martuar diku te 35-40 vjeq..punonte ne ndertim por edhe si drejtues i shoqerise kulturore-artistike Keshtjella ne fribourg..njekohesisht administronte nje lokal kafe afer stacionit te trenit qe kishte po emrin keshtjella..kam shume deshire te ve kontacte perseri me te..ndoshta dikush qe jeton ne kete qytet te zvicres e njeh dhe me ndihmon te lidhem me te..

flm

----------


## Sherri

> shume kohe me pare kur jetoja ne fribourg te zvicrres kam njohur nje djale nga drenica..quhej Asllan..mbiemrin nuk ja di..ishte i martuar diku te 35-40 vjeq..punonte ne ndertim por edhe si drejtues i shoqerise kulturore-artistike Keshtjella ne fribourg..njekohesisht administronte nje lokal kafe afer stacionit te trenit qe kishte po emrin keshtjella..kam shume deshire te ve kontacte perseri me te..ndoshta dikush qe jeton ne kete qytet te zvicres e njeh dhe me ndihmon te lidhem me te..
> 
> flm


Kto info gjeta ne net per kete shokun tat :

Veseli Asllan, d'Albanie, à Fribourg

Adresa shoqates :

Main address:
Cardinal
Passage Du 2A
1700 Fribourg
Switzerland


Nuk gjeta dot nr telefoni. Bej nje kerkim ne Google+ se mase gjen kontakt aty.

----------

